# Vessels included in 75710



## amckinzie645 (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone know what vessels are included in CPT code 75710?  I'm struggling with knowing when to use just 75710 and when to add 75774 if multiple arteries are imaged in an extremity.


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 3, 2010)

amckinzie645 said:


> Does anyone know what vessels are included in CPT code 75710?  I'm struggling with knowing when to use just 75710 and when to add 75774 if multiple arteries are imaged in an extremity.



The different vessels imaged are irrelevant when coding an extremity angiography.  You should code 75710 as the basic exam and 75774 when the catheter is advanced and more images aquired. You may code 75774 each time further_ selection_ (advancing the catheter) is documented and images aquired.

HTH


----------



## bmaurice21 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Follow-up*



amckinzie645 said:


> Does anyone know what vessels are included in CPT code 75710?  I'm struggling with knowing when to use just 75710 and when to add 75774 if multiple arteries are imaged in an extremity.



HI, You can call me at 309-303-0748 and I can go over this with you.


Thanks,

Bill

Bill Maurice,RHIT,CCS-P
E-Code Solutons, LLC


----------



## amckinzie645 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dan- Thanks so much for your offer to go over this with me but I think I got it!

If the catheter is not advanced past the vessel that is punctured, regardless of how many vessels are imaged then you would use 75710.

If the catheter is advanced you would use 75710 plus 75774 for each additional vessel the catheter is passed into, providing there are images taken and an interpretation done on each one. 

Right?


----------



## amckinzie645 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry, my last response should have gone to Bill, but thank you Dan also for your help.


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 17, 2010)

amckinzie645 said:


> Dan- Thanks so much for your offer to go over this with me but I think I got it!
> 
> If the catheter is not advanced past the vessel that is punctured, regardless of how many vessels are imaged then you would use 75710.
> 
> ...



That is correct


----------

